# Sunday Chicken



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What could go better with a Sunday Chicken dinner than a fine American made all steel quality firearm.
Something like a old S&W K38 , helps digestion just like a little music. So I dealt me another up this afternoon. I feel sorry for the Glock boys down at Taco Bell, all they get is hart burn, if they are lucky.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

^^another gun that will never see the light of day^^^^


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow with the finger grip. Nice those are not cheap either. Magna grips as well nice


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just happen to have a sack of S&W Target Grips. New shoes for the new K38. Will keep original grips separate in case I trade it that makes it more desirable to collectors. Just shot a box of 158 RN and almost box of 162 SWC. Left over plinkers for odd 38sp I had. Will focus it with 142gr WCs when we next drag out bench. Got to get 375 properly tuned for deer season. If I don’t get to go this year I’m hanging it up as far as deer hunting. Will be shooting all Target with handguns.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pssss I could mount a tire with that thing


----------

